# REV COUNTER NOT WORKING



## Dolphin28

*Hi, have just joined the site and recently brought my TT, X reg. Can anyone help? The rev counter is not working - it just seems to be sticking - any ideas would be greatly appreciated * :-*


----------



## p5owt

mine packed up aswell

take it to an audi dealer and get the dashpod replaced for free

paul


----------



## Dolphin28

Hi, cheers for that I will contact local dealer and see how I get on. :-*


----------



## Stucoupe

p5owt said:


> mine packed up aswell
> 
> take it to an audi dealer and get the dashpod replaced for free
> 
> paul


Is this a recall?
And applies to all models?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Stucoupe said:


> p5owt said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine packed up aswell
> 
> take it to an audi dealer and get the dashpod replaced for free
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a recall?
> And applies to all models?
Click to expand...

Its not a recall Audi are replacing dodgy dashpods free of charge.


----------



## p5owt

cheers andrew

see this post on the next page
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=135850
paul


----------



## Dolphin28

Hi, thanks for the info. Rang Audi, they confirmed if it is dashpod they will replace f.o.c. I have to take to my local dealer this friday for it to be checked, then it will be sorted from there. Will let you know how I get on. Cheers.


----------



## jammyd

Coming to the forum is useful see 

Welcome, hope this place can help you a little more in the future


----------



## Dolphin28

*Hi, Still waiting to get my dash cluster replaced. Although Audi have been brilliant and are going to replace f.o.c. there have been some problems. Had to wait a few days for the cluster to be delivered from Germany. The car has to be linked up to a computer in Germany so that everything is coded, first time the computer in Germany was down. Second time the coding started but stopped when it got to the stereo coding (although the stereo is a Bose and appears to be the correct one for the car), so now Audi are coming to collect the car from me tomorrow and if necessary spend the day trying to sort out the coding. They have assured me they will get to the bottom of the problem. Still, they are really nice people and their coffee is good!!!! Will let you know how I get on, I just want my little baby all working correctly. [smiley=baby.gif]*


----------



## Dolphin28

Hi again. Well my local Audi collected car from me this morning and brought it back 4 hours later, problem not fixed as the new cluster from Germany was also faulty. So now got to wait for new one to come in next week so they can try again. Never mind, got my car washed again, so can't complain! :roll:


----------



## Dolphin28

Hi again. Well good news at last - new cluster came in and fitted and all working ok and got my car washed again. All F.O.C. so am very happy. The service from Audi was brilliant, ok so the first cluster was faulty but that can happen with anything, their coffee and the car washing more than made up for it!


----------



## p5owt

result

the fuel gauge didnt work in the first dashpod they fitted to my car 
so they fitted another within the hour

paul


----------



## crazydaisy

hi everyone, new to this forum!!! im living in Ireland and just bought a 01 Audi tt, my rev counter is not working and wanted to know are audi dealers world wide recalling clusters??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi crazydaisy, Welcome to the TTF. 
Dealers are not replacing dashpods FOC, that changed quite a few years ago. If you had had the TT from new & had Full Audi Service History, you may be in with a chance,otherwise very very unlikely. 
Rev counter not working is not normally a sign of a failing dash pod any way. 
Hoggy.


----------

